
Ask HN: How do you find a good patent attorney? - mgamache
I have some patents, but they were always paid for by third parties. I can use those lawyers, but I was wondering if there is some internet-based alternative that I am missing that might be less expensive. Maybe just for patent search and provisional filing?
======
arby123
My financial hack is to use a patent agent rather than a patent attorney. They
don't charge the absurd fees that lawyers charge, and their job is almost
solely to write patents.

You can write your own, but a conversation I had with a patent agent about
provisionals, eventually filing one, and then going through the main process
led me to think provisionals are somewhat worthless (high level, you're
putting your ideas out there and you might not even know their full extent and
you might not cover it so you give big guys a chance to circumvent).

Upwork is so-so. My favorite and most informative and honest work experience
was with reed.lerner at gmail dot com. I think he'd welcome the business.

